# UK clinics and surrogacy



## vicky141 (May 22, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

Hoping you might be able to help me. We are looking for a UK clinic (preferably London / Southampton area) for IVF with the embryos transferred to a surrogate. Can anyone recommend a clinic that is reasonably priced and good!? I've been looking at price lists and alot of UK clinics seem to add massive extra charges for working with a surrogate in comparison with normal IVF - I don't understand it because the only difference will be a couple of extra scans that would cost about 200, and yet if I'm reading it right they seem to be charging an extra 2000 at least!

We're budgeting for 15000 in expenses to our surrogate, but we were intending on cycling with Serum in Greece, whose charges are a lot more reasonable, now it looks like that might not be possible and I'm really worried that the extra expense of cycling in the UK and all the extra hidden charges will blow our budget completely  Also, I've not had very good experiences with UK fertility doctors and clinics and I'm very apprehensive about trusting them  I'd really appreciate your thoughts / experience / advice! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Not all clinics are registered/licensed for surrogacy but I did look in London - I chose Argc in the end, but them my surro - a family friend- pulled out. They add an extra £1k for a cycle being a surrogate one for admin & paperwork, they have to submit your case to ethics panel. They also need counselling reports for surro and ip's - if you use their recommended link Jane knight at Zita west Clinic it was £1200+ but I chose carol Wilson another counsellor they recommended and I'd seen before and it was £250.
Other clinics which would do it were CrGH and create. I went to the lister for a consultation but they aren't licenced.hfea have a list of what each clinic is licenced for. Basically you have to factor in 2 lots of screening tests drugs for ivf/icsi, then for surro it's like a ET cycle so she needs scans and lining drugs and cycles synching.
Good luck


----------



## vicky141 (May 22, 2011)

Thank you so much JJ1, that's really helpful. I didn't realise that clinics in the UK that do surrogacy also had to have an ethics committee and counselling. I was looking at Create because it seemed a little more reasonable in terms of cost, but I'm dithering because the reviews don't seem so good (although that seems to be the case with pretty much all the UK clinics I've looked at   ) and also because it looks like it's going to cost us around three times as much as it would at Serum, for what would probably be much worse treatment...


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

UK clinics don't have to take surrogacy cases to Ethics Committee and not all do.  Counselling is pretty standard (and a good idea).


Have you looked at the Wessex in Southampton?  They have a lot of surrogacy experience.  In London there's CRM Care, London Women's Clinic and The Bridge - all are surrogacy friendly.  The HFEA website should give you others.


Good luck


Natalie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Interesting Natalie as Create told me they had to go to an ethics panel and ARGC.  I've cycled for ICSI at the Bridge and wasn't enamoured by them. CRM were fine, and I've only been to an appt at LWC - for me I look for the success stats for IVF as that is the main thing happening and ARGC/CRGH were head and shoulders above the others.


----------



## kimjane5 (Apr 13, 2014)

vicky141 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hoping you might be able to help me. We are looking for a UK clinic (preferably London / Southampton area) for IVF with the embryos transferred to a surrogate. Can anyone recommend a clinic that is reasonably priced and good!? I've been looking at price lists and alot of UK clinics seem to add massive extra charges for working with a surrogate in comparison with normal IVF - I don't understand it because the only difference will be a couple of extra scans that would cost about 200, and yet if I'm reading it right they seem to be charging an extra 2000 at least!
> 
> We're budgeting for 15000 in expenses to our surrogate, but we were intending on cycling with Serum in Greece, whose charges are a lot more reasonable, now it looks like that might not be possible and I'm really worried that the extra expense of cycling in the UK and all the extra hidden charges will blow our budget completely  Also, I've not had very good experiences with UK fertility doctors and clinics and I'm very apprehensive about trusting them  I'd really appreciate your thoughts / experience / advice! xx


Have you thought about Brno I had transfer there for my last couple the clinic was so fast at responding to emails and calls,surrogacy is so much less than the uk x


----------



## sukama (Apr 5, 2014)

Some clinics also charge just for 'matching' you with a surrogate so beware for that hidden expense as well as all the treatment costs.


----------



## SarahJones (May 7, 2014)

Hi,

Have you tried clinics in Greece ,I have used one last year and they were very helpful.


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Vicki

Check out City Fertility in London- they are quite new but getting some really good results and reasonably priced.

Good luckx


----------



## sukama (Apr 5, 2014)

Also be aware that some clinics add on extra charges such as another £3k for C section, another £3k for multiples etc.  This is paid to the surrogate.  Also remember that under UK law the surrogate is the legal mother, so consider this carefully before going ahead.

Suzanne x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi guys


Just to clarify so there's so confusion - Sukama is talking about overseas clinics (India?). Fertility clinics in the UK cannot legally match with surrogates and don't deal with surrogate expenses or delivery costs.


Natalie


----------



## vicky141 (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for your replies ladies! Sorry for being so rude and not thanking you before - I haven't been on here for a bit. In the end we've been able to stay with our clinic in Greece and beautiful Penny, which we're much happier with because we trust them completely and we haven't had such good experiences with UK clinics. We should be starting next month - so nervous and excited!


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

We used CARE -they had no quarantine so fresh cycle all the way!!


----------

